# Haul from the SOOS show



## papheteer (Feb 16, 2016)

Here's what I got from the show this past weekend.

2 eburneums at the top right came from FV gardens, the rest from Ten Shin.
Pretty happy with my Tenshin plants. I got an A sized eburneum instead of the B i ordered, but he offered to refund me some money for it. All in all very happy this time around!



IMG_6591 by dennt503, on Flickr

My stand is very very full right now. And i have a lot of babies that are growing fast! I think it's time for another stand!



IMG_6607 by dennt503, on Flickr


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice acquisitions. Yes time for another stand.


----------



## garysan (Feb 16, 2016)

Very neat and tidy growing there. <envious>

My wife keeps trying to rein me in as I attempt to slowly take over the spare room into The Orchid Room... It's a hard slog but hopefully I will have something like this in the not to distant future....


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2016)

Get shelves with wheel rollers so you can move them if necessary!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2016)

:clap::clap:


----------



## troy (Feb 16, 2016)

Did yur ten shins plants come bare root?


----------



## abax (Feb 16, 2016)

Lots of lovely foliage you have there and very nice
purchases.


----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 17, 2016)

Looking great! I need another shelf too...

David


----------



## garysan (Feb 17, 2016)

papheteer said:


> IMG_6607 by dennt503, on Flickr



Seeing your shelving rack has driven me to re-open negotiations with the wife regarding the (current) use of the spare room... :drool:


----------



## Wendy (Feb 17, 2016)

Check out Plano shelves too. I just got one and have set it up horizontally rather than vertical. (works better for my situation)


----------



## papheteer (Feb 17, 2016)

Wendy said:


> Check out Plano shelves too. I just got one and have set it up horizontally rather than vertical. (works better for my situation)



Wendy, what do you mean horizontally? Sorry I can't picture it.

Thanks for the suggestion! It's pretty cheap. Looks like the size would be perfect as well. I hope it's sturdy enough though. Walmart has them for 26$!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice set up you have there, and congrats on the new kids too.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 17, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Get shelves with wheel rollers so you can move them if necessary!



i like the idea!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 17, 2016)

Great looking plants you got at the show and super growing area. Are those T5 lights?


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 17, 2016)

Great parvi & brachy collection!


----------



## naoki (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice, are the others from TSG B-size?


----------



## Wendy (Feb 18, 2016)

papheteer said:


> Wendy, what do you mean horizontally? Sorry I can't picture it.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion! It's pretty cheap. Looks like the size would be perfect as well. I hope it's sturdy enough though. Walmart has them for 26$!



Instead of going straight up with all five shelves, I set it up with two and two...side by side. They have slots to hook into each other. The fifth shelf went into the breezeway for a boot shelf. (until I need it for more plants of course) :evil: I'll try and take a photo soon.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2016)

Wendy said:


> Check out Plano shelves too. I just got one and have set it up horizontally rather than vertical. (works better for my situation)



:rollhappy:
Here we go again!! :evil:


----------



## papheteer (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the input!

I have made my decision! I will be getting this:

https://www.lowes.ca/greenhouses/twd-mini-greenhouse_g1430446.html

It's gonna be good for my seedlings and plants that are not doing as well with my less than ideal humidity levels. Plus it's small enough to fit in the room!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2016)

Did you read the comments!? Very conflicting.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 18, 2016)

troy said:


> Did yur ten shins plants come bare root?



All bareroot yes. wrapped in sphagnum.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 18, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> Great looking plants you got at the show and super growing area. Are those T5 lights?



Top tier has 4 t5HOs. 2nd has 4 t8s. Bottom has 2 t5's.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 18, 2016)

naoki said:


> Nice, are the others from TSG B-size?



Except for the very small micranthum, yes they're all B size.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 18, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Did you read the comments!? Very conflicting.




Comments here are always conflicting! But all helpful nonetheless!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 18, 2016)

papheteer said:


> Top tier has 4 t5HOs. 2nd has 4 t8s. Bottom has 2 t5's.



Thanks!


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 19, 2016)

Just remember the top tier will get really hot with all the heat from the T5HO.

Lower tiers are generally not as hot.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 21, 2016)

Paphman910 said:


> Just remember the top tier will get really hot with all the heat from the T5HO.
> 
> Lower tiers are generally not as hot.



Thanks for the heads up Wayne. I don't think I'll be putting a light for the top tier. Maybe when I find an LED solution that doesn't put out heat.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 21, 2016)

It's up and running! it's gonna be a sick bay/nursery. Now I suddenly have so much space! Time to bring all my plants in my parents' basement in!



IMG_6807 by dennt503, on Flickr


IMG_6806 by dennt503, on Flickr


----------



## troy (Feb 22, 2016)

Cool setup, does the top unzip?


----------



## papheteer (Feb 22, 2016)

Nope just the front.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 22, 2016)

I had one of those. Make sure you have lots of air movement in that plastic.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 22, 2016)

Wendy said:


> I had one of those. Make sure you have lots of air movement in that plastic.



Just add a few 12 cm DC computer fans hooked up to a cell phone AC/DC charger that is rated for 12V and has a higher current value than all the current your fans added up.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 22, 2016)

Paphman910 said:


> Just add a few 12 cm DC computer fans hooked up to a cell phone AC/DC charger that is rated for 12V and has a higher current value than all the current your fans added up.



Wayne I currently have 2 mounted on the bottom shelves. Would that be enough? Or should I put one for every shelf?


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 22, 2016)

papheteer said:


> Wayne I currently have 2 mounted on the bottom shelves. Would that be enough? Or should I put one for every shelf?



I would add one to every shelf just to ensure gentle air movement


----------

